# Grilled peaches or nectarines/spicy chocolate sauce



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2012)

Cut your fruit a combination of 10 nectarines and peaches and grill for about 3 min skin side down, squeeze lemon or lime juice over fruit, turn them over ad grill til tender about 3 min more. Place them on platter sprinkle with sugar and serve with lemon or lime wedges, For a special treat serve with spicy chocolate sauce. combine 4 oz of bittersweet chocolate chopped and 2 tab. 1/2 & 1/2  in a double boiler. Set over hot water ( not boiling) for 2 min. stirring til smooth Remove from heat add 1/4 vanilla  and cayenne pepper to taste If sauce is too thick, stir in 1-2 tab. of 1/2 &1/2 warmed drizzle over the peaches or nectarines 
enjoy
kades


----------



## Hoot (Jun 23, 2012)

That sounds great!
I love grilled fruit, especially peaches. We serve grilled fruit with cayenne vanilla ice cream.
I will have to try that chocolate sauce!
Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoot said:


> That sounds great!
> I love grilled fruit, especially peaches. We serve grilled fruit with cayenne vanilla ice cream.
> I will have to try that chocolate sauce!
> Thanks!


You're welcome. Enjoy
kades


----------

